# Nano filter in a 2.5 gallon planted tank?



## VTAb182 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm still getting my 2.5 gallon planted tank squared away and on another thread I saw something about a nano filter for tanks of this size. Do you think it's unnecessary? Also, how much would it help and in would ways would it help the tank? It's an uncycled tank, by the way. Thank you!

EDIT: here's the filter mentioned: http://www.petco.com/product/12148/...0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA#description-tab


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

my friend has one, it keeps his water pretty darn clear  did you see it on my thread? lol, i know you will like it! 4.8/5 stars must mean people like it, right? 
there's room to put in more filter media so you can house more good bacteria in there. which will help reduce toxins in the water so you can get away with 30%-50% water changes 1-2 times a week (java moss will also help reduce some toxins and reduce algae by using nutrients in the water). 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hEqen4d13o
also, you can adjust the flow speed, which is good for your betta because it doesn't thrash him around. check out that vid, good water speed, right?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I like to have my tanks cycled as well as planted and the Red Sea filter is a great choice. I was actually going to order one of those for my 2.5 before the light broke on it. Now I'm just dividing a 10 gallon. Next time I set up a small tank I'll definitely be getting one though.


----------



## VTAb182 (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't think I'd be cycling because of what I've learned so far had said it's a different dynamic for such a small tank and the plants will take up the job of taking in ammonia from the water.

I haven't heard about java moss before, but I might pick some up if it's true that it's good for taking in toxins. Will Xmas moss serve the same purpose? Because I know I've seen that at my LFS but I'm not sure about java moss


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

VTAb182 said:


> I don't think I'd be cycling because of what I've learned so far had said it's a different dynamic for such a small tank and the plants will take up the job of taking in ammonia from the water.
> 
> I haven't heard about java moss before, but I might pick some up if it's true that it's good for taking in toxins. Will Xmas moss serve the same purpose? Because I know I've seen that at my LFS but I'm not sure about java moss


By toxins I am mainly talking about helping out absorbing ammonia. I never tried Xmas moss, so I don't know how it is, but I'm trying to get my hands on some. Your tank will cycle with a filter over time, it's not something you have to try hard to maintain when it does go through it's cycle


----------



## VTAb182 (Feb 5, 2011)

JackisLost said:


> By toxins I am mainly talking about helping out absorbing ammonia. I never tried Xmas moss, so I don't know how it is, but I'm trying to get my hands on some. Your tank will cycle with a filter over time, it's not something you have to try hard to maintain when it does go through it's cycle


Oh that's good to know. So I can just put the filter on and then continue as usually and after a while it will cycle itself?


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been researching/looking for good small filters too and so far this looks like the best bet!


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

VTAb182 said:


> Oh that's good to know. So I can just put the filter on and then continue as usually and after a while it will cycle itself?


Yeah, it will cycle itself, just don't put strait tap water through the filter; declorinize it first. Also, don't change all the filter pads at once, that is where all the good bacteria lives. When changing pads though, put a bit of the old filter (square inch, for a few days) in with the new one and you will go through a mini cycle



tokala said:


> I have been researching/looking for good small filters too and so far this looks like the best bet!


This mini filter is, in my opinion, the best nano filter out there!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

That filter is awesome, have it running in my 5 gallon. Best 9 bucks I ever spent for my betta.


----------

